# Was the personal information from this forum hacked?



## MarmotMeat (Jun 12, 2016)

http://www.itproportal.com/2016/06/16/information-45-million-forum-accounts-stolen-latest-hack/


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

"You consent to these Cookies..."? :hmm: :what:


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)




----------



## MarmotMeat (Jun 12, 2016)

flipgun said:


> "You consent to these Cookies..."? :hmm: :what:


 I'm guessing the popup that appears the first time you visit itproportal.com is what you're asking about?

That kind of popup is becoming more and more common. *Not related to the topic of this thread*, but...

The EU has new regulations that says websites need to inform people that the website uses cookies and in some cases ask for permission to use cookies.

For example, this forum uses cookies to store login credentials so you don't have to login every time you visit the site -- if you delete all your browser cookies then you have to login again next time you visit.

A lot of sites now use information popups like the one at itproportal.com in an attempt to meet the new EU regulation.

More info on EU regulation -- https://www.cookielaw.org/the-cookie-law/


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Maybe... But I just had a pop-up that I have never seen before about identity theft. I guess you would call that a coincidence. I guess. Think I will go run my AVG.


----------



## MarmotMeat (Jun 12, 2016)

flipgun said:


> Maybe... But I just had a pop-up that I have never seen before about identity theft. I guess you would call that a coincidence. I guess. Think I will go run my AVG.


I don't think there's a problem with the itproportal website, but just doing a google on

*verticalscope forum hack*

will return other websites to get the info from.


----------

